# Long exposure settings?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got a Fuji S5700 and I presume I'm correct in using the '*S*' mode.

I've been playing about but the pics are either too dar or too bright??

A rough guide to the ranges I have:

*Focal Length Equivalent

38 - 380mm

Shutter Speed

4 to 1/1000 seconds

Aperture

F3.5 - F3.7

Sensitivity

ISO 64, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600

*

What sort of settings should I be looking at for day and night shots??

Cheers :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Err, well as a rule of thumb, bright midday sun is f16 @ 1/125/sec @ 100 ISO.
As for night-time long exposures it's totally subjective - post a few example pics if you can, but tbh you're leaving the metering up to the camera by shooting in 'S' (Shutter Priority) mode.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

What mode should I be aiming for?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Not really got any samples as It's pi$$ing with rain here


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

The camera should get the exposure pretty close to perfect, but tbh
most non-pro cameras can be fooled by certain elements in your subject matter.
I would choose the 'M' (Manual) setting to have ultimate control, as
long as the camera has the capability to tell you how far over- or under-exposed it thinks the picture will be from the aperture & shutter settings you apply.
Get used to judging the image by playing it back on the camera screen - they
aren't infallible but should give you a frame of reference, for example if you
have a pic on your computer that you think is too dark, how does it look on
the camera screen? Spot on? If so, you need to over-expose it by small amounts so it looks a bit too bright on the camera but good on your computer.
Unfortunately that's one of Digital photography's pitfalls - no two displays
are alike, and for us pros we can often see the same image on six or seven different types of display before it even goes to print in a magazine.
Just keep taking pictures, farting around with settings and studying the results on your computer. It takes time to get to know how pictures from
certain cameras look, and there's no short cut to finding out


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh well, lots of messing up all the settings then


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I went for a little drive last night and had a quick play around, anything I can improve on?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

those look ok, if your wanting to better then you really need a camera with longer exsposure than 4 secs


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

carbonangel said:


> those look ok, if your wanting to better then you really need a camera with longer exsposure than 4 secs


Not really an option at the moment, I did find this photo while searching about it that had an exposure of 2 and a half hours 










But I'm not looking for full on Pro stuff, the only real problem I had was the road/roundabout I thought would be busy wasnt particularly and it was also in a not so nice area of town.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The last picture would have been done on the bulb, i.e. the shutter button was just held down for 2.5 hours, probably using a lockable shutter release.


----------

